# How to Use and Enable/Disable 'Safe Mode' in Windows 8



## Jacob0101 (Nov 20, 2012)

Source: answers.microsoft.com


> If you want to boot into Safe Mode to try and fix any issue, you need to enable it manually because it doesn't come enabled in Windows 8 by default.
> To enable and use Safe Mode, follow the inline steps:
> 1.	Click Start and click Search.
> 2.	Type cmd and press Enter. cmd.exe appears in the results list.
> ...


----------

